# bit of an awkward one, need some help!



## AverageWhiteBloke (23 Jan 2014)

I think I may have mentioned this before, not sure if anyone is aware of the medium but blackberry have moved their channels app from beta into mainstream. It's part of the blackberry messenger service which is now available on iPhone and Android. Basically you create a channel for a topic and people with similar interests can search for it and join. Originally I created just to make friends with other bbm users interested in planted tanks but now there's 28 members! There is a lack of planted tank channels out there as I found out. 
My problem is, I'm not all that good and still learning myself  I've pretty much kept it going by posting anything I have found on the Internet that I found interesting but I'm running out of ideas to keep my growing audience interested.  
Just so you know it doesn't detract from ukaps in any way, in fact it's beneficial because the majority of things I link are taken from ukaps stickies which brings people from round the world to ukaps.  

So, if anyone has any sites or links to information that they have found invaluable on their journey over the years that they keep going back to please let me know. 

Anyone with a blackberry device please feel free to join and help me out, channel is C00121839 to add manually or scan the bar code to add. Unfortunately android and iPhone haven't got channels yet in bbm but I hear it's in beta and due for release soon.


----------



## aliclarke86 (26 Jan 2014)

If they get it out for android I'm on it mate

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (28 Jan 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> If they get it out for android I'm on it mate
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


Nice one. BBM is a messenger application pretty similar to whatsapp other than it's more secure and you don't have to give out your phone number. Instead you get a pin number which you can us on any device. If you swap phones you just enter your pin and you get all your contacts and messages back. It can be downloaded for iphone and Android from here


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (15 Feb 2014)

Channels and voice chat now included in the latest release of BBM for android and ios


----------

